# Cutting Patches



## charlie710 (Oct 26, 2014)

A trick I learned a few years back. Cutting out drywall that has been finished and painted is alot easier if you break the tip off of a router bit..break it off about 3/8 inch from the tip and it will go thru like butter. Scribe it first for a staighter cut of coarse.


----------



## FixitmanArizona (Oct 28, 2014)

I just use an old fashioned L square and a sharp box cutter to cut the face, then a small foldable hand saw to cut the rest (because it's quicker that way. If you cut correctly for a patch the middle of one side will probably be over a stud. cut the rest off first, cut through with a box cutter on the part over the stud. Perfect square and no messy edges, first try. 
Have you learned the "butterfly" patch style yet? for fist sized (doorknob holes too) that's the easiest way. cut your face paper about 2 inches larger than the hole, cut 4 lines to make a square on the back the size of the hole, break the edges off and you have your butterfly patch. Mud the back of the facing paper, 
smooth onto the wall, then apply a skim coat over the entire patch and a bit away from the edges. Second coat, sand, and texture. Beats buying those stupid mesh patches any day (homeowners try this and I invariably cut those out.) You can still support the back the really old fashioned way with a board if you need to.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

For me I love my little patch box. I have a small cordless Bosch gun with a screw setter and and a cordless vibratory cutter. I keep my tape measure, razor knif, and a few hundred screws in there. Makes for a very portable patch "kit". Even with the small battery size I have hung 10 boards no problem with no sign of battery drain. Will try and post a pic later of my kit.


----------



## charlie710 (Oct 26, 2014)

Butterfly patch is very handy...used it many times...we call it a hot patch. I follow you on how you make your patch cuts. If you ever get into a situation where you have to go thro a lot of paint and mud try a broken router bit. 
Going to look into that cordless screw gun


----------

